# Rusty, Strawberry Roan



## Rusty (19 July 2011)

12'2 to 13 hands
Strawberry Roan gelding
2 white socks, near fore below fetlock and near hind above fetlock
White stripe on face, pink on nose
Large tooth cavity on right upper jaw
Rusty brown on head,neck and legs
Grey and rusty brown on body
Very distinctive pony, by his colouring, hence the name Rusty

Stolen 19th July 2011 between 1.30pm and 3.30pm Long Lane, Brynteg, Wrexham.

If anyone has any information please contact:-

Jo 07894078489

SIGNIFICANT REWARD


----------



## Luci07 (21 July 2011)

Rusty said:



			12'2 to 13 hands
Strawberry Roan gelding
2 white socks, near fore below fetlock and near hind above fetlock
White stripe on face, pink on nose
Large tooth cavity on right upper jaw
Rusty brown on head,neck and legs
Grey and rusty brown on body
Very distinctive pony, by his colouring, hence the name Rusty

Stolen 19th July 2011 between 1.30pm and 3.30pm Long Lane, Brynteg, Wrexham.

If anyone has any information please contact:-

Jo 07894078489

SIGNIFICANT REWARD
		
Click to expand...

There have been a couple of postings on here already. Suggest you contact MHOL (missing horses on loan) on here as well as they are enormous help. Put up the police crime reference number and create a facebook page - put the link up here so it can be shared. There has been quite a lot of success when using facebook as it makes the animals too "hot". Also ask for details of the local sales near you as well


----------



## Rusty (21 July 2011)

Thanks for the advice , have created a page on facebook so will link it up to this site.

Keeping fingers crossed, the family are devastated by this, he is a well loved pony.


----------



## Cuffey (21 July 2011)

Rusty
You need to associate yourself with your pony on NED and make an entry in this section http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/lostStolen.aspx
You will have to buy some credit if you do not have an account.

No sign of a pony like this at Wigton horse sale Cumbria today


----------



## Rusty (21 July 2011)

Thank you for all your help, have already contacted NED.  Thanks for looking for Rusty at your horse sale, very much appreciated.


----------



## Jackson (21 July 2011)

Rusty, you seem to be in my area  I am also looking for a rusty, who sounds very similar to the horse that you are describing. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Rusty (21 July 2011)

Have already looked at your pics, do not think this is who you are looking for. If you do want though you can view some pics of Rusty on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stolen-PONY-Rusty/167916723279265?ref=ts


----------



## Cuffey (22 July 2011)

No idea how long it takes but still no entry up in NED Stolen section--I hoped this would be almost instantaneous once the details were filled out by owner but perhaps not............


----------



## Jackson (22 July 2011)

Rusty said:



			Have already looked at your pics, do not think this is who you are looking for. If you do want though you can view some pics of Rusty on facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stolen-PONY-Rusty/167916723279265?ref=ts

Click to expand...

Ag, sorry, no, not the same horse  I have liked your facebook though, keep us updated


----------



## Cuffey (23 July 2011)

Now on Nedonline with Incident number: Police Ref No. RC11118320

http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/ViewUserAddedDetails.aspx?e=VPU	\ZUV SR	ZSUPU


----------

